# Makays Poodles



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

does anyone know anything about this breeder?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I know Kadie Bonds is a pretty succesful handler. I found this: Makays Poodles, Standard Poodle breeder in Splendora, Texas. The dogs in that pic look good to me. (You probably already found it, lol.) I wish she had a website.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> I know Kadie Bonds is a pretty succesful handler. I found this: Makays Poodles, Standard Poodle breeder in Splendora, Texas. The dogs in that pic look good to me. (You probably already found it, lol.) I wish she had a website.


Yeah I saw the picture this is what sparked my interested, I remember recommending you look at her kennel a long time ago but I don't know anything about what she breeds.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Harley : ) - is she far away from you ??? I think , if not, would definitely be worth of visiting ; ) !

She has Antigua and Donchada lines - can't go much wrong with that ; ) LOL

Roxy - it could be a really "good find"


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I know she used to work for Betty Brown. I know someone told me she's an amazing groomer. I know that she no longer works for Betty Brown but she seems to still have dogs together with her because I've seen her in the show results showing dog/s with Betty as a co-owner. I think that she'd be someone I'd look into if I was looking at a mini but not sure about standards.


----------

